# re-entering mexico by foot



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

hi, I want to renew my fmm as it will expire soon. I'm flying to tijuana and will cross the border by foot. when I depart i only come across the U.S. customs. So, what do i have to do with my current fmm card, before asking for a new one when I re-enter Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Victorv said:


> hi, I want to renew my fmm as it will expire soon. I'm flying to tijuana and will cross the border by foot. when I depart i only come across the U.S. customs. So, what do i have to do with my current fmm card, before asking for a new one when I re-enter Mexico?


I am completely confused. The thread title says "entering Mexico by foot". Your post says you are flying to Tijuana then crossing the border by foot. Which border will you cross and in which direction. Is the confusion the location of Tijuana? When your flight lands in Tijuana you will already be in Mexico. Maybe you mean you are flying to San Diego then entering Mexico on foot? Please clarify.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I am completely confused. The thread title says "entering Mexico by foot". Your post says you are flying to Tijuana then crossing the border by foot. Which border will you cross and in which direction. Is the confusion the location of Tijuana? When your flight lands in Tijuana you will already be in Mexico. Maybe you mean you are flying to San Diego then entering Mexico on foot? Please clarify.


sorry for the confusion. I'm currently in Mexico. My visa is expiring soon and I want to stay longer. therefor I must leave Mexico and re-enter. I bought a ticket from Guadalajara to Tijuana. And from Tijuana i will cross the border by foot and i'll be in San Diego. From San Diego I will cros the border again and I will receive a new fmm so I can stay another 180 days in Mexico. my question is where do I hand my current fmm card that will expire this month. On international flights you hand it in at the airline desk. However I'm on a national flight. when I go from the Tijuana airport to the border I will only pass through U.S. customs and not Mexican customs. So where do I have hand my current fmm card that will expire?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Turn in your current FMM at INM on the way out. When you return, you will get a new FMM at INM. This assumes that you do not have a US plated car in Mexico, which would become illegal as soon as you depart without it.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Turn in your current FMM at INM on the way out. When you return, you will get a new FMM at INM. This assumes that you do not have a US plated car in Mexico, which would become illegal as soon as you depart without it.


Thanks, this really helps. one more question, is the INM in the same building as the U.S. customs? If not, where can i find it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Victorv said:


> Thanks, this really helps. one more question, is the INM in the same building as the U.S. customs? If not, where can i find it.


When you cross from Tijuana to San Ysidro, US there is a long line. The front of the line is a gate with a couple of immigration officials watching the line. I can't remember if they are US or Mexico, but they are mostly there to maintain order. After you pass through that gate you are in a little plaza or patio before you enter the long passage to the US customs area. Mexican immigration, INM, has an office on the right side of that patio. There is also an INM office on the Mexican side in the middle of the overpass over all the cars waiting to go north. When you return, after you cross the border overpass, go past the non-functioning red/green light system, you come out into a plaza with some white finger gates with lots of taxi drivers eager to take your money. There is an IMM office on that plaza as well, where you can fill out a new fmm.

However, I suspect that INM won't even want to see your old FMM when you are leaving. They will just throw it away for you. Because the crossing is in a zona frontera where immigration rules in Mexico are different, they don't pay much attention to immigrations documents. I have a permanent visa and, in theory, you are supposed to tell INM whenever you leave or enter the country. I have tried several times in Tijuana to check out with INM before leaving and they don't understand why I am bothering them about it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> When you cross from Tijuana to San Ysidro, US there is a long line. The front of the line is a gate with a couple of immigration officials watching the line. I can't remember if they are US or Mexico, but they are mostly there to maintain order. After you pass through that gate you are in a little plaza or patio before you enter the long passage to the US customs area. Mexican immigration, INM, has an office on the right side of that patio. There is also an INM office on the Mexican side in the middle of the overpass over all the cars waiting to go north. When you return, after you cross the border overpass, go past the non-functioning red/green light system, you come out into a plaza with some white finger gates with lots of taxi drivers eager to take your money. There is an IMM office on that plaza as well, where you can fill out a new fmm.
> 
> However, I suspect that INM won't even want to see your old FMM when you are leaving. They will just throw it away for you. Because the crossing is in a zona frontera where immigration rules in Mexico are different, they don't pay much attention to immigrations documents. I have a permanent visa and, in theory, you are supposed to tell INM whenever you leave or enter the country. I have tried several times in Tijuana to check out with INM before leaving and they don't understand why I am bothering them about it.


Very recently at the San Ysidro crossing going into Mexico they have torn down all the trafic lanes and booths and buildings and have a new large ADUANA building and new lanes with booths and a bus size Xray machine and I think that includes the small INM building but could not see where it was by driving into Mexico.

As far as them now throwing away your soon to be expired FMM tourist card, I doubt they do that anymore.

The Otay crossing is the same.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as them now throwing away your soon to be expired FMM tourist card, I doubt they do that anymore.


I am surprised. The INM offices near the border in Tijuana never seemed to have any interest in pedestrian traffic in either direction. The last time I crossed there was July 2013. Things must have changed.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am surprised. The INM offices near the border in Tijuana never seemed to have any interest in pedestrian traffic in either direction. The last time I crossed there was July 2013. Things must have changed.


I haven´t used FMMs since Dec. 2011 that I turned in. I got another in July 2012 but INM took it here when applying for RT in Nov. 2012, but before then I had to convince the INM officers to "Please take my FMM and show I have turned it in here so I can keep my record clean."

FMMs used for statistical purposes with my RT card they now give when I ask and know how to fill them out and take them when I cross by foot or car. I feel they are better trained the last 2 years.

The San Ysidro border crossing is new and quite impressive on both sides now. I didn´t see anyone in the booths on the Mexican side and the arms were all up except in the "Something to Declare" lanes. Still the red light Green light with customs standing further up in the shade. We had to put our bags through one of the 2 Xray conveyors in the new ADUANA building while the shuttle bus went around by the vehicle Xray machine but didn´t go through. Also INM officers were given a list who was on the bus and we waited on the curb on the otherside of the ADUANA building and he waved to the driver. He was standing under a makeshift shade cover in the middle of the road at a pódium with a computer. Not what I would call an office.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I haven´t used FMMs since Dec. 2011 that I turned in. I got another in July 2012 but INM took it here when applying for RT in Nov. 2012, but before then I had to convince the INM officers to "Please take my FMM and show I have turned it in here so I can keep my record clean."
> 
> FMMs used for statistical purposes with my RT card they now give when I ask and know how to fill them out and take them when I cross by foot or car. I feel they are better trained the last 2 years.
> 
> The San Ysidro border crossing is new and quite impressive on both sides now. I didn´t see anyone in the booths on the Mexican side and the arms were all up except in the "Something to Declare" lanes. Still the red light Green light with customs standing further up in the shade. We had to put our bags through one of the 2 Xray conveyors in the new ADUANA building while the shuttle bus went around by the vehicle Xray machine but didn´t go through. Also INM officers were given a list who was on the bus and we waited on the curb on the otherside of the ADUANA building and he waved to the driver. He was standing under a makeshift shade cover in the middle of the road at a pódium with a computer. Not what I would call an office.


Do the checks apply to pedestrians?

I just realized that my description earlier today of the location of INM was outdated. Last time I crossed the entrance going to Mexico was behind MacDonalds and you came out on the east side of the highway not the west side as in the old days. But they still had no interest in documents from the pedestrians. It has probably changed further since then. They were still working on the new crossing facilities.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Do the checks apply to pedestrians?
> 
> I just realized that my description earlier today of the location of INM was outdated. Last time I crossed the entrance going to Mexico was behind MacDonalds and you came out on the east side of the highway not the west side as in the old days. But they still had no interest in documents from the pedestrians. It has probably changed further since then. They were still working on the new crossing facilities.


I had walked across at Otay in Dec. and saw no INM agents just 2 ADUANA agents hanging around the door to their building and ignoring the Red Light - Green Light close by on the side walk and I had my suitcase, but got a Green Light. There were a few military walking that sidewalk.

I have walked over at TJ also early last year twice but did not notice most people pushing the button for the Red Light - Green Light so I also did not push it. There was the usual 2 ADUANA agents there with their table set up ignoring everyone and chatting.

This year at TJ we have taken the Volaris shuttle twice and the construction is what I noticed. I did not see the old building or sidewalk but noticed that the bus took a 180 degree U-Turn to get to the new crossing in Mexico right at the booths. This actually had me very confused as to where we started turning once under the walk bridge or possibly before the walk bridge makes more sense.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would probably ask when I landed where the INM office was at the airport and turn it in there, then I would take a taxi to the new INM office at SY and get a new FMM without ever leaving MEXICO.......


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I would probably ask when I landed where the INM office was at the airport and turn it in there, then I would take a taxi to the new INM office at SY and get a new FMM without ever leaving MEXICO.......


Actually the reverse is their proceedure. No turning in soon the be expired FMM cards at the airport. They will tell you to do it when exiting Mexico at one of the 2 border crossing near by. You can get a new FMM there when needing one or more conveniently one at the INM desk at the TJ airport. In reality you do not even need to exit.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

On Wednesday I was on the flight from Guadalajara to Tijuana. When I arrived I spoke to an INM officer and told me that I had to go to the border to get a new fmm card, and leave my current one behind. I took a taxi to the San Isidro border and asked for the INM office. It was a small building with two offices for fmm card. I spoke to an officer and he told me he ran out of cards and that I should go back to the airport to get a new one. When I asked him what to do with my soon to be expired FMM card and he told me to do nothing and not even mention it when I asked for a new one. He confirmed me that the INM can't see in their database that I still had a valid FMM card. I asked if it was required to cross the border and re-enter, but he told me not to worry about it.

I went back to the airport where there is a small INM office in the middle of the arrivals hall. I told them I entered Mexico as a pedestrian, but they didn't raise any questions, neither did they look for a stamp in my passport that confirmed this. I had to fill in my personal data and pay a bit more than 300 pesos. I have my card and stay another 180 days.

Thanks for all the information and tips that you shared on this forum.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

*Misinformation*

Lots of outdated/incorrect info on this thread;

take the last posting (26/04/14) of Victorv and use that as the most current information on this topic.
That's my suggestion ... as someone who crosses SY border many times a year on my way to & from MexCity; both as pedestrian and by vehicle. 
Victorv is correct about INM not keeping track of FMM-holders exiting the country. and about it being unnecessary to leave the TIJ airport if all you're doing is a "turnaround" FMM reapplication.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmutt said:


> Lots of outdated/incorrect info on this thread;
> 
> take the last posting (26/04/14) of Victorv and use that as the most current information on this topic.
> That's my suggestion ... as someone who crosses SY border many times a year on my way to & from MexCity; both as pedestrian and by vehicle.
> Victorv is correct about INM not keeping track of FMM-holders exiting the country. and about it being unnecessary to leave the TIJ airport if all you're doing is a "turnaround" FMM reapplication.


I personally would not not turn in a soon to be expired FMM tourist card to save 1 hour and a $20 US return taxi ride to the Otay border crossing from the TJ airport. Several INM officers at the border have told me things that have turned out to be not true in the past. 

Considering they now have new FMM forms and keep updating the INM database I would follow the rules just to be safe. Just my opinión.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

If you came into Mexico as a tourist and are now leaving permanently, it is your obligation to find the proper INM office to turn in your FMM tourist permit. They scan and stamp your passport and FMM coming in to Mexico and you should make sure they scan and stamp your passport and FMM when you leave.

It is not like 5 years ago. We are very, very close to being totally computerized at Mexico's border crossings.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Playaboy said:


> If you came into Mexico as a tourist and are now leaving permanently, it is your obligation to find the proper INM office to turn in your FMM tourist permit. They scan and stamp your passport and FMM coming in to Mexico and you should make sure they scan and stamp your passport and FMM when you leave.
> 
> It is not like 5 years ago. We are very, very close to being totally computerized at Mexico's border crossings.


Every time we've exited Mexico by car at the Nogales crossing, including the most recent in late April this year, the agent removing our Temporary Vehicle Import Permit sticker never asks for our Visitor's Permit, nor have they ever directed us to the Immigration office, which is across the highway. 
Because we always claim a car insurance rebate for our British Columbia car insurance for the time we were out of Canada/USA, we always walk across the highway to Immigration, turn-in our Visitor's permits, (they always act surprised that we even bother), and get our passports stamped showing the exit date.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Every time we've exited Mexico by car at the Nogales crossing, including the most recent in late April this year, the agent removing our Temporary Vehicle Import Permit sticker never asks for our Visitor's Permit, nor have they ever directed us to the Immigration office, which is across the highway.
> Because we always claim a car insurance rebate for our British Columbia car insurance for the time we were out of Canada/USA, we always walk across the highway to Immigration, turn-in our Visitor's permits, (they always act surprised that we even bother), and get our passports stamped showing the exit date.


I have had the same experience in Tijuana. Several times I tried to stop at the immigration office to tell them I was leaving or returning. They always seem confused that I bother to stop and don't want any paperwork from me. I have a Residencial Permanente visa. I assume it is because of the special rules in the "Zona Frontera". When catching a bus in Ciudad Juarez that will leave the Zona Frontera, they want to see my visa, in Tijuana they never ask.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry ... I guess I should have been more explicit about my advise in my Aug 16/2014 post here: this applies only to practices at the MEX and TIJ airports and at SY & Otay crossings. and only as of a few weeks ago. 
What they do at other airports or crossings is beyond the scope of my experience & knowledge.
And why would you go to the INM office at Otay when there's a perfectly good INM office at the TIJ airport that has the same functions & authority as the one at the airport? Maybe you don't feel it's quite as "official" without the standing-in-line for hours? 
Both sites are open to the general public and have no idea how you arrived at their desk (i.e. plane; car; on foot; etc) so they will serve you in exactly the same manner.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmutt said:


> sorry ... I guess I should have been more explicit about my advise in my Aug 16/2014 post here: this applies only to practices at the MEX and TIJ airports and at SY & Otay crossings. and only as of a few weeks ago.
> What they do at other airports or crossings is beyond the scope of my experience & knowledge.
> And why would you go to the INM office at Otay when there's a perfectly good INM office at the TIJ airport that has the same functions & authority as the one at the airport? Maybe you don't feel it's quite as "official" without the standing-in-line for hours?
> Both sites are open to the general public and have no idea how you arrived at their desk (i.e. plane; car; on foot; etc) so they will serve you in exactly the same manner.


TJ airport and Mexicali airport INM officers will not let you hand in a tourist FMM card. They send you to the INM office located "ON" the border at the crossings. Either, S.Y., Otay, Tecate or Mexicali in Baja. The INM officers at these 2 airports are giving FMM tourist cards to anyone, even without asking to see an airline ticket. My experience and recent as of 2 years ago and confirmed by others even more recently. The INM office "ON" the border never has anyone in line [maybe 2 or 3 people]. Takes about 15 minutes there usually to hand a FMM tourist card in or to get one. Where have you heard of people standing in line for hours at the border INM offices?


----------

